# UAE Tourist Visa Rules



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Hi!

I posted a similar question to this a few months ago, but I am still not clear on the answer so I am posting it again.

I am an independent writer, blogger & photographer from the US. I am planning to move to Dubai on November 1 and I am hoping to stay until about May 15. As I am not being sponsored by a company and I work for myself, I realize I am going to have to ask the UAE government to extend my tourist visa every 30 days.

The question is...when I am booking my airline ticket, do I need to initially book my round-trip ticket for a 60 day return date? Or can I just book the round-trip ticket with a 6-month return date? How closely does immigration check the return upon issuing my visa at DXB?

I have not been able to find any clear information in my initial research so any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for any insight you can offer!

Jennifer


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Simple answer - immigration don't check your ticket - if you are from a country that is entitled to a visa on arrival.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Simple answer - immigration don't check your ticket - if you are from a country that is entitled to a visa on arrival.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you, Steve! You just made my day. Cheers!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> As I am not being sponsored by a company and I work for myself, I realize I am going to have to ask the UAE government to extend my tourist visa every 30 days.


Don't 'ask' the Immigration services for an extension, this I believe can only be done once and then you would have to depart and re-enter.

Simply do the "Visa Run" every 30-40 days, presuming that as you say you're from the USA you hold a US Passport then you're eligible for this method.

Obvious follow on questions would be...

Where are you going to live - you cannot get a 'lease' as you're not resident
You can't buy a car only rent
You can't get a postpaid mobile phone
You can't get an internet connection of your own - would need to rely upon that provided by wherever you are living (hotel or apartment hotel)
You can't get a full bank account

As a writer/blogger I trust that you're not going to be writing on contentious subject matter, especially about the region - this is seriously frowned upon with quite nasty repercussions.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Don't 'ask' the Immigration services for an extension, this I believe can only be done once and then you would have to depart and re-enter.
> 
> Simply do the "Visa Run" every 30-40 days, presuming that as you say you're from the USA you hold a US Passport then you're eligible for this method.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for all of the information. I was aware of most of the points you brought up but it was great to have a refresher. And yes, I am planning to do the visa run every 30 days.

As for my writing, none of my content will be about Dubai or the Middle East. I may have a fun little personal blog to share my photos, but it would be a positive reflection of the area.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Simple answer - immigration don't check your ticket - if you are from a country that is entitled to a visa on arrival.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hello again,

Just to clarify - I will still have to do a visa run (Hatta?) about 30 days until I am ready to leave, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

UAE Federal law is 30 days, however Dubai is 30 days plus 10 days. I know people who have been doing the Hatta run every 39 days, some have done this for over a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> You can't get a postpaid mobile phone.


Actually you can, I had one on a visit visa.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can also get a mobile internet device and SIM card - so that you can have internet anywhere you get a good mobile connection - with a visit visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

You can purchase Du sim cards on arrival at the Airport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

mjdevans said:


> UAE Federal law is 30 days, however Dubai is 30 days plus 10 days. I know people who have been doing the Hatta run every 39 days, some have done this for over a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! Thank you very much!


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Actually you can, I had one on a visit visa.


Thank you for the mobile information. I was just planning to use my BlackBerry (don't laugh). Verizon said it will work in the UAE. I just need to get an international calling plan or swipe out a part.


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

Du prepaid sim would definitely be cheaper than the Verizon international calling plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Almost everyone seems to use WhatsApp here. It's a good way to avoid having a local number if needed.

As for visa runs, there are several companies that offer visa run services for about 150 AED. Pick you up in the Marina, drive to Oman, get the passport stamped, re enter the UAE, drive back to the Marina. Altogether takes about 4 hours, I think. There's a whole thread on visa runs on this site somewhere.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Great! I will look into it. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Almost everyone seems to use WhatsApp here. It's a good way to avoid having a local number if needed.
> 
> As for visa runs, there are several companies that offer visa run services for about 150 AED. Pick you up in the Marina, drive to Oman, get the passport stamped, re enter the UAE, drive back to the Marina. Altogether takes about 4 hours, I think. There's a whole thread on visa runs on this site somewhere.


This is very good to know - thank you! I am assuming the 150 AED is just to cover the cost of the trip and there will be a separate fee for actually processing the visa?


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

mjdevans said:


> Du prepaid sim would definitely be cheaper than the Verizon international calling plan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is very helpful information. I will look into a prepaid SIM card. Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just to add, you can only get a pre-paid Sim card from Etisalat if you don't have a residence visa, with Du you now need a res visa - no idea when the rules changed.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Just to add, you can only get a pre-paid Sim card from Etisalat if you don't have a residence visa, with Du you now need a res visa - no idea when the rules changed.


Good to know. Thanks so much!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone posted in the visa run thread yesterday saying there was a change in the grace period. Might be worth taking a look


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Someone posted in the visa run thread yesterday saying there was a change in the grace period. Might be worth taking a look


Good to know! Thank you very much!


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

It's still 30 days plus 10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

mjdevans said:


> It's still 30 days plus 10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! Thank you for the follow-up!


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

Visa is dhs 50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I just got a pre paid SiM from du yesterday with no issues on a visitor visa .


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

mjdevans said:


> Visa is dhs 50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 50 Dhs for each renewal? That is much less than I anticipated it would be. Thanks!


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> I just got a pre paid SiM from du yesterday with no issues on a visitor visa .


Good to know! May I ask where you went to get it? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Ground floor of the Marina mall ( there is a phone store that sells du SIMs)


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Good to know! May I ask where you went to get it? Thanks so much!


Info on Visitor Lines:

I believe you can get from either provider at the airport after retrieval of luggage.

Etisalat UAE | Visitor line


Visitor Mobile Line


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> Ground floor of the Marina mall ( there is a phone store that sells du SIMs)


Thank you!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

jgw99 said:


> Info on Visitor Lines:
> 
> I believe you can get from either provider at the airport after retrieval of luggage.
> 
> ...


You can get "visitor lines" from any of the DU or Etisalat shops after showing your passport with a valid entry visa/stamp. But be aware, officially they are only valid for one year - further years cost a line rental fee that is deducted from your prepaid balance upon renewal.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> You can get "visitor lines" from any of the DU or Etisalat shops after showing your passport with a valid entry visa/stamp. But be aware, officially they are only valid for one year - further years cost a line rental fee that is deducted from your prepaid balance upon renewal.


This is very helpful information. Thank you for taking the time to share it with me. I very much appreciate it!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> You can get "visitor lines" from any of the DU or Etisalat shops after showing your passport with a valid entry visa/stamp. But be aware, officially they are only valid for one year - further years cost a line rental fee that is deducted from your prepaid balance upon renewal.


When I asked at a Du shop they said no, no visit visa phones now, only residents.

Seems like they have no idea (no surprise there then).


----------

